# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Mosquito problemen met het gehoor

## vragen

Van de distributeurs heb ik begrepen dat kleine kinderen met name last van Mosquito's kunnen ondervinden. RhineGroup geeft aan nooit klachten te hebben ontvangen zoals oorsuizingen dat ontstaat door de Mosquito's. Hier in het portiek is zo een Mosquito geplaatst. Het flatgebouw staat vlak bij huizen. 

Bij de Hanze Hoge School hadden ze een Mosquito geplaatst. Een studente geeft aan dat zij het geluid nog steeds hoort terwijl het er niet meer is zie: http://eelcoeikenaar.sp.nl/weblog/20...er-pijnlijk-3/

De SP is als enige politieke partij tegen en in België zijn Mosquito's verboden gesteld. In diverse forum waar ik vraag naar ervaringen doet blijken dat VEEL meer mensen last krijgen van hun gehoor. Echter omdat hier nog maar weinig onderzoek naar is gedaan is hierover te weinig bekend.

Wat zijn uw ervaringen hierin?!

Zie ook: http://www.hbvl.be/nieuws/binnenland...in-belgie.aspx

----------


## Yv

Ik heb er nog geen erg in gehad. Misschien anderen wel?

----------

